# Cocapoo puppy peeing problems



## seavee29 (Feb 13, 2011)

We have a 13 week female cockapoo. What a handfull. Any time someone comes in the room she gets excited and pees even if she has been out.She goes outside and then all of a sudden pees inside.This is getting frustrating. Any suggestions.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Your cocker spaniel/poodle mix is exhibiting submissive urination. This is a temperament/behavioral problem. My sister's cocker spaniel is a submissive urinator as well. 

I would first see if this puppy has a medical problem, urinary tract infections cause excessive urination. If that is all cleared, and no infection, you need to start building her confidence. You will probably never get her 100%, as you can't change temperament as it is genetic. But you can get her to a point where she may do it less. 

With my sister's cocker spaniel, you can't startle her, so we had to stop trying to grab her suddenly. Never allow your guests/or anybody to pet her while she is worked up, let her calm down first.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

If she does it only when she's excited, then yeah, thats a puppy thing. They outgrow it. Very common. Keep old rags and natures miracle handy


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes, or have her meet guests outside, so if she pees, at least it's in the right spot! My dog LOVES my dad and will do anything for cuddles and scratches from him. But, when we first go to my parents house and he sees my dad the first thing he does is pee!  So, we make sure dad comes outside to greet him!

Does she only do it when she's excited? If not, and she also does it when she's calm, beware of the "double pee". Some pups pee outside, and then again inside. In this case, make sure you stay out just a little bit longer to see if your puppy will do the second pee outside, too. Puppies get easily distracted when they're outside, so they might pee, but not finish, and then finish inside.


----------

